
You Don’t Necessarily Need Data for Data Science - citilife
https://medium.com/capital-one-tech/why-you-dont-necessarily-need-data-for-data-science-48d7bf503074
======
CharlesDodgson
I am finding it very hard to avoid saying 'Bullshit data for bullshit
analysis', but I do get it, from a security perspective it's not a bad idea.

